# Sage dose control not grinding fine enough



## bill.husband (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi,

I have a Sage dose control pro and a gaga classic pro espresso machine and I recently started trying to make a good espresso. When I tried I used 18g of coffee and got an extraction time of about 8 seconds for 36g of espresso. This is obviously way too short so I changed the grind on the Sage to its finest setting but still got a time of about 10 seconds.

It isn't just the beans because I used a friends grinder with my machine and the extraction time was 30 seconds+ with the same beans. Sage do sell an upper burr (photo attached) for the grinder online and I wondered if that could be worn out on mine, I've had the machine about 3 years and its been used more than once a day in that time. There are also internal burrs but those aren't available online and look harder to get to, has anyone had a similar problem to mine?

Thanks, Bill.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Have you tried adjusting the burrs internally?

From memory you remove the metal half ring thing on the photo above and you can adjust the burr setting that way. It should be a big step vs the finer adjustments available externally.


----------



## bill.husband (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes, I have adjusted that to the finest setting of them all (about 10 settings I think) this is why I'm surprised the extraction time is so long.


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

I am fairly certain you can bring the burrs to touching on this grinder, I have one which i used to use for spro but it ran into issues with the motor slipping because it struggled at those fine grinds (incidentally they offered me a replacement which ended up being an upgrate to the smart grinder pro  ). If that isnt your issue then you should be able to get it adjusted that fine and grind, stupid question but are you definitely going in the right direction with the internal adjustments?


----------



## bill.husband (Jul 6, 2020)

tobyjrn6 said:


> I am fairly certain you can bring the burrs to touching on this grinder, I have one which i used to use for spro but it ran into issues with the motor slipping because it struggled at those fine grinds (incidentally they offered me a replacement which ended up being an upgrate to the smart grinder pro  ). If that isnt your issue then you should be able to get it adjusted that fine and grind, stupid question but are you definitely going in the right direction with the internal adjustments?


 Ok, is there any way of knowing if I have this problem? Thats not a stupid question because I did think that at first but they definitely are in the right direction.


----------

